# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Fremdstartkabel

## Siamfan

Anhang 13403
Die Geschichte fing vor etwa 10Jahren an. 
Ich hoffe ich bringe alles noch richtig zusammen. 

Ich hatte in meinem neuen Honda JAZZ eine "wartungsfreie" Batterie und das Auto ging jedes Hahr einmal in die Vertragswerkstatt. 
Irgendwann, als wir im Garten arbeiteteten,  hatte meine Frau due Heckklappe nicht geschlossen. 
Nach Stunden sprang das Auto nicht mehr an.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier ist echt der Wurm drin!
Die Antwort hatte ich jetzt schon 4mal fast fertig, ...  ::   Gibt es hier keine Sicherheitsabfrage?

Es war noch kein Feierabend und sie kamen sehr schnell mit dem Firmenwagen und mit drei Personen.

Sie ueberbrueckten die Batterien, nichts ging.

Urteil: Meine Batterie war Kaputt. 

Zufaellig hatte sie eine neue dabei und die sollte nur 1600TB kosten.

Sie erklaerten meiner Frau etwas und sie sagte, sie wuerden meine alte Batterie entsorgen und mir dafuer noch 600TB geben.

Mein Glueckstag???

----------


## Siamfan

Was ich damals nicht kapierte, ich hatte vorher eine wartungsfreie/-arme Batterie,  dann nicht mehr. 

Wenn ich mein Auto zur Inspektion brachte, gab das Wartungsprogramm nichts her,  bezüglich Batterien. 
Also wurde zB auch kein Wasser nachgefüllt. 

Es kam,  wie es kommen mußte,  die Batterie war wieder leer.  Diesmal vor der Haustür. 
Wieder kam ein Dreierteam, zwei davon kamen mir bekannt vor. 
Es wiederholte sich alles,  alte Batterie konnte man nicht mehr laden,  1.600 TB für die Neue,  .....
.... nur behielt ich mir die "alte" Batterie.

----------


## pit

Ich brauche in Thailand auch rund alle 2 Jahre eine neue Batterie für mein Auto. Warum Batterien in Thailand keine lange Lebensdauer haben, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.

----------


## wein4tler

Bin ich froh, das hier zu lesen. Ich dachte schon ich bin zu blöd um die Batterie richtig am Leben zu erhalten. Brauche auch alle 2-3 Jahre eine.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe zwar vor über 40Jahren den Kfz-Mechaniker gemacht, aber das mit der wartungsarmen Batterie kannte ich nicht. Scheinbar muß man da eben gerade kein Wasser kontrollieren und nachfüllen. 

Nur hat man mir im Ersatz NIE eine neue,  teure,  wartungsfreie eingebaut. 
Ich hatte also eine normale Batterie, wo man ua Wasser kontrollieren und ggf nachfüllen mußte. 
Und das ist eben nie passiert, weil im Wartungsplan im Computer weiter eine wartungsfreie Batterie stand. 

Irgendwann sah ich zum ersten Mal ein Fremdstart-Kabel  in TH und kaufte es sofort. Was sollte man da schon falsch machen!?

----------


## Siamfan

Mein Thai-Bekannter war da mit seinem Pickup, aber es war nichts zu machen.

Jetzt schaute ich mir das Fremdstartkabel genauer an:

 :: 
Ich habe die Klemmenisolierung abgeklappt und man sah ein sehr dick isoliertes Kabel, mit wenigen Kupferfaeden und die noch falsch angeschlossen.
Die Klemmen, die Isolierung, ... das sah alles fachmaennisch aus, aber mit dem laecherlichen Querschnitt konnte man kein Auto fremdstarten.

"Faked in China"    ::

----------


## Siamfan

Zufälle gibt es!?? 

Nur wenige Wochen später , gab es verschiedene Ladekabel (entsprechend ausgezeichnet ) 



Ich hatte wohl zuerst eines mit nur 300AMP (?).
jetzt habe ich eines mit 500AMP und das geht. 

Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir beim Nachbarn raus gefunden,  wenn man zwei von den Dünnen gleichzeitig draufhängt,  ging es auch. 

*ABER* was hatten denn die Monteure für eines?  ::   ::

----------


## Siamfan

> *ABER* was hatten denn die Monteure für eines?


Ich glaube heute,  die hatten auch eines mit zu geringem Durchschnitt und es war ein abgekartetes Spiel.

Wie gut meine regelmäßig gewartete Batterie war,  erlebte ich gestern. Das Radio  lief über drei Stunden. Trotzdem sprang das Auto problemlos an.


Die Halterung fuer die Batterie passt gar zu der Ersatzbatterie! Die Halterungsstreben gingen ueber einige der Nachfuelloeffnungen.
Man musste die Batterie vollstaendig ausbauen, um den Fluessigkeitsstand nachzufuellen.
Das wird  jetzt jedes Jahr beim Check gemacht.

----------


## Siamfan

Vergleich alt und neu:

Beide haben eine dicke Isolierung aber der Inhalt ist verschieden.
Das rechte Kabel hatte ich mir gekauft und wollte es auf die alte Klemmen(die durchaus brauchbar sind) umbauen lassen.

Waehrend ich noch einen Handwerker suchte, fand ich dann das neue, staerkere, fertige Kabel.

----------

